# Art/Object Issues > Art/Object Handling and Installation >  securing 2D works/theft prevention

## camering

Hello,  I'm conducting a brief survey on what means/methods folks are using to secure 2D artworks to help prevent theft.  (i.e. the "tried and true" use of security plates with security screws).  

many thanks, C

----------


## Paul Pawlaczyk

These are definitely cool:
http://www.artandframingsolutions.com/hanging.htm

...meaning the T-posts with corresponding back of piece latch (in the green area)

----------


## HarpersART

Hi, these may help

Torre fittings also take T Screws and enable you to choose between direct to wall fixing or hanging system.
http://www.harpersart.com

----------


## tom@okeeffe.com

Another little bit of peace of mind. A window alarm can give your works scream ability. These are small battery powered alarms that attach to your window (or art & wall). When the magnets separate, the alarm sounds. The last time I saw some was at a '99¢ Only' store in Los Angeles.
Regards
Tom
Withey & Co
Los Angeles.

----------

